# Exclusive Resorts



## susan6103 (Jun 5, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience with Exclusive Resorts?
i got a mailer today offering a free trial 4 or 7 day stay.

http://www.exclusiveresorts.com/

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## honeybunney (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a friend who join ER.  If you have the money then it might be well worth it.  The houses that you can sign up for are multimillion dollar homes and they are gorgeous.  If it's free, then I highly suggest you take advantage of that promo.  Look at their website to see their beautiful houses and private pools.  I stayed at an ER house in Costa Rica.  It was AWESOME!!!

But I believe there's a waiting list for ER members to leave that club.  Don't know whether it's because of the economy or what.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 2, 2012)

*Look at the Fine Print*

I too have been offered "free trial" memberships at ER and other DCs but, if you read the offer details carefully usually there are strings attached. Like pay market rate for a stay ($2500-$4000), then after you pay big bucks to become a real member, ER will refund what you paid for the trial stay. Thereby making it "free". Be careful, $2500 - $4000 can buy A LOT on this board.


----------



## susan6103 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Free trial*



tahoeJoe said:


> I too have been offered "free trial" memberships at ER and other DCs but, if you read the offer details carefully usually there are strings attached. Like pay market rate for a stay ($2500-$4000), then after you pay big bucks to become a real member, ER will refund what you paid for the trial stay. Thereby making it "free". Be careful, $2500 - $4000 can buy A LOT on this board.



Thanks Joe,
I did see the fineprint but was not sure how much the "free trial" would cost.
Now I know.


----------

